# Got my first order of Peak FOs.



## debsmad (Oct 13, 2009)

...


----------



## honor435 (Oct 16, 2009)

love peak! although i dont have the same taste as you, there is a few i have used. pumpkin, discolors- no acc
                 brown sugar fig, also discolors-  no acc
                 warm vanilla sugar, have at home but havent soaped yet.
cranberry marmalade, awesome scent, no dis, no acc.
also, try wild mt honey, peach, cuc/melon. there is So many i like!


----------



## debsmad (Oct 16, 2009)

...


----------



## honor435 (Oct 16, 2009)

they turn tan or brown, i did pumpkin hp, it is now med tan, brown sugar fig cp, lt tan.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 21, 2009)

Pumpkin is getting darker! did you soap cran marm yet? i love that scent.


----------



## debsmad (Oct 21, 2009)

...


----------



## debsmad (Oct 21, 2009)

...


----------



## debsmad (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## TessC (Oct 28, 2009)

From what I understand, there are different reasons for a FO not being skin-safe. Can be anything from being a sensitizer to having something carcinogenic in it, so I wouldn't risk it personally. 

If nothing else, you could try something easy like making homemade smelly jelly jars with it, I just made a bunch as a craft project with my kiddo and he had a ball, plus they came out really nice.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 11, 2009)

i bought one too, that was walnut layer cake that isnt body safe, crap, maybe i will put it on some potpourri? after deer hunting of course(honey doesnt like the smells,  lucky i have a cottage to soap in!


----------

